# Jan Palach, A Man Who Burnt Himself on Purpose - New Photographies Found



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2009)

Jan Palach was a student of Philisophical Faculty in Prague, who, as a protest against the occupation of Czechoslovakia by the Warsaw Pact Armies, burnt himself AT Wenceslaus Square in Prague, on 16th January 1969.
Jan Palach - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Almost exactly 40 years after his political act, that has become a symbol of the tragedy of the occupation, new photographies were found. Fotogalerie - Spolenost - Domc - Aktuln.cz - Vte, co se prv dje

As Palach's gravesite was growing into a national shrine, the Czechoslovak secret police (StB) set out to destroy any memory of Palach's deed and exhumed his remains on the night of October 25, 1973. His body was then cremated and sent to his mother in Palach's native town of Všetaty while an anonymous old woman from a rest home was laid in the grave...

*LEST WE FORGET!!!*


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## evangilder (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2009)




----------

